# blue lobster



## concentida (Jul 13, 2011)

I have a female blue lobster who is on her third batch of eggs. she is by herself in her tank so obviously she mated before I got her in May. My question is, she is not able to mate with anyone but yet has laid 2 batches of approx 100 babies and is now on her third. How is this possible? I know when they mate the male inserts a sperm plug but how many eggs can 1 plug fertilize? she has to be close to using it all up, no? please help. I just want my lobster back.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

It is probably a blue marbled crayfish. Sold at LFS as a blue lobster so they can get $20 for them. Mine had babies galore. When I bought it I was told it would take a male and female to have babies so I only bought 1. What a joke that was. They make great puffer food.


----------

